# REDES NEURONALES, ROBOT INSECTO



## Zariush (Jun 11, 2006)

Hola hace tiempo vi un documental sobre la aplicacion de redes neuronales, gracias a las cuales, se diseñaban pequeños robot. El diseñador es Mark Tilden, el creador de "robot sapien", y a pesar de las numerosas paginas que hay en la red sobre el tema no he encontrado ningun diseño ni manual basico de iniciacion, que me permita diseñarlo.
Si alguien me pudiera pasar documentacion o supiera de alguna pagina se lo agradeceria gracias.


----------



## ANTONIO_DN (Jun 16, 2006)

puedes boscar en internet por robot BEAM o en la siguiente pagina

www.webelectronica.com.ar

espero que te sirva


----------

